# Pigs



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I am off till Wednesday, time to get in the chest deep mud and sticks some pigs! Corky time


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

Ready to roll!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah buddy!!!


----------



## gdavis (Oct 25, 2011)

As am I.


----------



## Soulfishing (Dec 21, 2011)

Right on! I will be out and about myself with family. We will see if my bag of goodies arrives in time . Post some pics if you stick a good en'.....


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey JB my order of Corky Nothingz didn't arrive yet. Mother freaker I hope they are here tomorrow!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its going to take a hurricane to get the tide back. Good luck!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

thats a pig of a flounder as your avitar


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

The wind shifts to south saturday and will blow it right back in


----------



## Soulfishing (Dec 21, 2011)

cory4408 said:


> The wind shifts to south saturday and will blow it right back in


Word! Should lay down nicely to and be pretty flat for the most part. At least compared to what we have been dealing with....:brew2:


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

cory4408 said:


> Hey JB my order of Corky Nothingz didn't arrive yet. Mother freaker I hope they are here tomorrow!


I still got 20 or so, just out of chartreuse glitter and strawberry white. Oh well, I guess we will have to try a Chickenboy soft plastic instead, lol! On-every-postDaddy is right, tide is going to be low, but wait, we don't fish with our laptops, we're good to go.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

itemsports said:


> I still got 20 or so, just out of chartreuse glitter and strawberry white. Oh well, I guess we will have to try a Chickenboy soft plastic instead, lol! On-every-postDaddy is right, tide is going to be low, but wait, we don't fish with our laptops, we're good to go.


You are so clever and witty! Save it for Twitter. Whats your problem anyway?

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

You guys need to hug and make up.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You are so clever and witty! Save it for Twitter. Whats your problem anyway?
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


 Sounds to me like he has a bad case of Dick-ites, symptoms range from starting chit to hi-jacking fishing discussion to, well, starting chit! Hey Mac when are we gonna have our online virtual Trout Tourney?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

NOCREEK said:


> Sounds to me like he has a bad case of Dick-ites, symptoms range from starting chit to hi-jacking fishing discussion to, well, starting chit! Hey Mac when are we gonna have our online virtual Trout Tourney?


Thread hijak! That is my red kayak in the pic, LOL!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

NOCREEK said:


> Sounds to me like he has a bad case of Dick-ites, symptoms range from starting chit to hi-jacking fishing discussion to, well, starting chit! Hey Mac when are we gonna have our online virtual Trout Tourney?


Soon I hope!
Im ready to go catch some big girls too.
Cant see how this itemsports guy can bash Chickenboy in nearly every thread lately and hes still here talking mess. 
Reeltimer will chime in soon and tell everyone this thread got Smackjacked and then Gilbert and DSL PWR will send me reddies for having a signature. Grow up little boys.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

I see what you're trying to do Smack. What did I say about Chickenboy lures?


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

hammerdown said:


> You guys need to hug and make up.


Definitely not in the cards, he had a nice PM though, lots of stars for letters and I guess when Slack is not typing he is threatening to fight.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

itemsports said:


> I see what you're trying to do Smack. What did I say about Chickenboy lures?


In a childish, round about way you post snide comments like these. And how about the post where you stated im a "running joke" at your little tackle shop. I can see it now, giggling and acting like school girls. I speak my mind in person too, ask someone. 




















http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

What is your beef with me? Its easy to talk **** on here but do it to my face and you may be ******** some teeth.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy

There it is, so hostile Slack, so threatening.


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

Again, what did I say negative about Chickenboy lures? I just don't see it. Sounds to me like you're reaching.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

rule number one of fight club..... don't talk about fight club


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

itemsports said:


> What is your beef with me? Its easy to talk **** on here but do it to my face and you may be ******** some teeth.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy
> 
> There it is, so hostile Slack, so threatening.


Its true.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Soon I hope!
> Im ready to go catch some big girls too.
> Cant see how this itemsports guy can bash Chickenboy in nearly every thread lately and hes still here talking mess.
> Reeltimer will chime in soon and tell everyone this thread got Smackjacked and then Gilbert and DSL PWR will send me reddies for having a signature. Grow up little boys.
> ...


show me where I have ever given you a red you sissy.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddyisacunt


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

itemsports said:


> Definitely not in the cards, he had a nice PM though, lots of stars for letters and I guess when Slack is not typing he is threatening to fight.


lmao....yeah. Watch out for those PM's from on wackysmacky. He means business. :work: :spineyes:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im out ladies

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

And how about the post where you stated im a "running joke" at your little tackle shop. I can see it now, giggling and acting like school girls. I speak my mind in person too, ask someone. --Slack

I don't know what is funnier, the fact that you remember that (remember we were talking about Chickenboy, but you had to bring up old stuff that was forgotten, well i had forgotten) and are still upset about it. Or the last comment, did you really just say, "I speak my mind in person too, ask someone," did you really just say that because that **** is hilarious. Are you related to the OSU football coach, you know the "I'm a man!" guy?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread is lame. I met Mac through this sight and have fished with him on numerous occasions. He has been to my uncle's place in POC and to my house many times. He was very supportive of my gal when her father passed away as he came out 3 times and pretty much bought all of his tools.

Probably misunderstood alot, without a doubt.

Anyway, what a waste of time.


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> This thread is lame. I met Mac through this sight and have fished with him on numerous occasions. He has been to my uncle's place in POC and to my house many times. He was very supportive of my gal when her father passed away as he came out 3 times and pretty much bought all of his tools.
> 
> Probably misunderstood alot, without a doubt.
> 
> Anyway, what a waste of time.


I dont have a problem with you, but good to know your manlove for Smack is strong.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> lmao....yeah. Watch out for those PM's from on wackysmacky. He means business. :work: :spineyes:


Hahaha
You got one too?

Cody C


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

itemsports said:


> I dont have a problem with you, but good to know your manlove for Smack is strong.


 Wow! Speaking of "reaching" You need to reach in and pull your head out of your *****. You are the problem!!! This was a good thread about winter time pigs until the laptop post, thats where the chit started! Anyway, go ahead and put me on your "problem with" list. Merry Christmas everyone else!!! Git-Bit *OUT*


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

come on ladies...


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

the only thing this is missing is the blue dolphins.......


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I missed the part about the "Pigs"


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

StoryTeller said:


> the only thing this is missing is the blue dolphins.......


 :an4: :an4::an4::an4::an4::an4:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

StoryTeller said:


> the only thing this is missing is the blue dolphins.......


The good ol days

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

NOCREEK said:


> Wow! Speaking of "reaching" You need to reach in and pull your head out of your *****. You are the problem!!! This was a good thread about winter time pigs until the laptop post, thats where the chit started! Anyway, go ahead and put me on your "problem with" list. Merry Christmas everyone else!!! Git-Bit *OUT*


I didn't realize this involved you, but if you want to show your manlove for Stack that is good to know, I guess Shack gets around


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I caught some nice fish today, buy no pigs regardless of the fact I didn't get the hurricane slack daddy said I needed. Lets hit smith point tomorrow item sports, I see we have a mutual annoyance.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

itemsports said:


> and how about the post where you stated im a "running joke" at your little tackle shop. I can see it now, giggling and acting like school girls. I speak my mind in person too, ask someone. --slack
> 
> i don't know what is funnier, the fact that you remember that (remember we were talking about chickenboy, but you had to bring up old stuff that was forgotten, well i had forgotten) and are still upset about it. Or the last comment, did you really just say, "i speak my mind in person too, ask someone," did you really just say that because that **** is hilarious.* are you related to the osu football coach, you know the "i'm a man!" guy?*




i'm a man!!!! I'm 40!!!!! Lmmfao!!!!!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

whalerguy28 said:


> [/color][/b]
> 
> i'm a man!!!! I'm 40!!!!! Lmmfao!!!!!


Us young guys have to stick together cause these old guys are starting to hate on each other.


----------



## Muster (Dec 16, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Its going to take a hurricane to get the tide back. Good luck!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Are you a guide? It seems like you post on every tread and have a lot of knowledge about most topics.

Where do you fish primarily?

Thanks


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> lmao....yeah. Watch out for those PM's from on wackysmacky. He means business. :work: :spineyes:


LOL i got one from her too.....she is super tuff.

www.howstupidisittokeeptypingyourlamewebsiteaftereverypost.org


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Muster said:


> Are you a guide? It seems like you post on every tread and have a lot of knowledge about most topics.
> 
> Where do you fish primarily?
> 
> Thanks


He is a SUPER DUPER guide....:fish:


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I got a text while i was on the water today that somebody was talking smack about me?Oh its the google and bing know it alls.I will say this we all have a passion for the game(fishing) but some don't know when to shut up!I will continue to speak my mind.No hate its the holidays get over it!


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

I guess I'm not on here enough to know why you guys dislike smack. I don't know him from adam but seems like an ok guy. Not showing "man love" just missing something I guess.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Here come all the **** from out of the woodwork. I dont have to answer any of your dumbass questions. Now we have Gilbert name dropping in the Boating forum as well. 







FishingScout is a 2Cool sponsor, what is wrong with that?

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

world class piggy.boom today!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

BOOM!


----------



## Muster (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice anti-gay remarks. Regardless of your beliefs, that's not appropriate . Guess you're not a guide and for sure not very smart. You're trying to increase traffic to your web site by bashing gay people.

Nice


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Muster said:


> Nice anti-gay remarks. Regardless of your beliefs, that's not appropriate . Guess you're not a guide and for sure not very smart. You're trying to increase traffic to your web site by bashing gay people.
> 
> Nice


LMAO !!!...looks like somebody got their panties in a wad now !!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like you kids are still at it. :help:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

SHILL I SAY!!!

www.imlameandneedvalidationfrommylamewebsite.com


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Looks like you kids are still at it. :help:


 Hey old man was it to cold for your or was the tide to low?That Cadillac of yours would have had a rough time out there today.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks like snack daddy has a anti fan club. Hey I'm pinching off a number #2 right now any wisdom on how it's gonna turn out or how I could do it better? I guess I just don't get how a person has time to comment on every single thread and knowledge no matter the subject. In the last week I have been told you can't catch fish without being a college graduate along with other worthless comments.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

reeltimer said:


> world class piggy.boom today!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I wish I lived off Obama and got to fish every day 



cory4408 said:


> Looks like snack daddy has a anti fan club. Hey I'm pinching off a number #2 right now any wisdom on how it's gonna turn out or how I could do it better? I guess I just don't get how a person has time to comment on every single thread and knowledge no matter the subject. In the last week I have been told you can't catch fish without being a college graduate along with other worthless comments.


Is that a chick in your avatar holding a monster flounder? Got a larger pic of it to post? That's a blanket for sure


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

cory4408 said:


> Looks like snack daddy has a anti fan club. Hey I'm pinching off a number #2 right now any wisdom on how it's gonna turn out or how I could do it better? I guess I just don't get how a person has time to comment on every single thread and knowledge no matter the subject. In the last week I have been told you can't catch fish without being a college graduate along with other worthless comments.


He is very knowledgeable.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> I wish I lived off Obama and got to fish every day


naww I live on fishin forums and get to fish every other day.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

living the life!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> living the life!


 No haven't you heard the world is gonna end?It's on the blog!


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

infamousj said:


> i wish i lived off obama and got to fish every day
> 
> is that a chick in your avatar holding a monster flounder? Got a larger pic of it to post? That's a blanket for sure


----------



## Cassie (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm tired of reading that smack **** post on every single thread.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Better remove that pic before snatchdaddy bashes you.And beats up via pm's.


----------



## Muster (Dec 16, 2012)

cory4408 said:


> View attachment 560696


That is a BIG flounder!!! Way to go.

Don't listen to that guide, he sounds like an angry person.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!

This all started with "_Its going to take a hurricane to get the tide back. Good luck!"_

Then feelings were hurt and Smack is wacked!

So I posted and will do it again:

"I met Mac through this sight and have fished with him on numerous occasions. He has been to my uncle's place in POC and to my house many times. He was very supportive of my gal when her father passed away as he came out 3 times and pretty much bought all of his tools. Probably misunderstood alot, without a doubt."

Then, ItemSports replys with this comment:

"I dont have a problem with you, but good to know your manlove for Smack is strong."
 
Wow, never met you in my life and that is as smarta$$ as it gets!

Then Muster chimes in:

"Nice anti-gay remarks. Regardless of your beliefs, that's not appropriate . Guess you're not a guide and for sure not very smart. You're trying to increase traffic to your web site by bashing gay people."

Mac is not a guide and does not have a website.

Man people, the Smack posts alot of **** but before you Scarlet Letter his ***, get to know him!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Man people, the Smack posts alot of **** but before you Scarlet Letter his ***, get to know him!


Nooooo thanks!


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll pass, he sent me a nasty pm a while back too.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

cory4408 said:


> I'll pass, he sent me a nasty pm a while back too.


pm sent


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Dang guys I have been posting way more than usual lately hope y'all don't feel this way about me. If anybody does please let me know I will return to hermit reader status.


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

I am going to have to go to the jungle from now on. Everyone is excepting of each other and differences of opinion in that forum!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Cassie said:


> I'm tired of reading that smack **** post on every single thread.


Can we be friends?


----------



## gettintightsucka (Dec 3, 2012)

hammerdown said:


> Can we be friends?


If you want to.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok cool. I'm hungry do you cook?


----------



## Muster (Dec 16, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Im out ladies
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


" If someone taps out...goes LIMP, the fight is over! "


----------



## The_Outrider (May 21, 2012)

You know the guy that quotes the winkypedia and claims it to be gospel? Yeah him. Well anyway, I like this site and I like piggies.

Please disregard this post, as it added nothing useful to the OP's topic.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

If anyone cares I finally got my unit running smooth.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

muster said:


> " if someone taps out...goes limp, the fight is over! "


hey limp!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Ya just gots to love winter time on a fishing forum
I suppose it won't be long till the first "just keep 5" thread is inspired from a bad cold spell.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

reeltimer said:


> Hey old man was it to cold for your or was the tide to low?That Cadillac of yours would have had a rough time out there today.


The Jack aint no scooter boat for sure LOL. After this weekend my Winter-Time trout fishing is on like Donkey Kong Chris.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm gonna kick Smackdaddy in the balls if I ever see him. Scratch that...I'd rather open hand ***** slap him to the ground. Only because he mentioned a ***** slap in his pm to me on a topic he wasnt even a part of.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I've been stabbing some flat fish. It's been good. They sure are tasty!








Cody C


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Cody C said:


> I've been stabbing some flat fish. It's been good. They sure are tasty!
> View attachment 560815
> 
> 
> Cody C


 Looks good, Any after pics?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> Looks good, Any after pics?


We'll... There wasn't much left.

Flounder stuffed with blue crab and shrimp, bread crumbs, seasoning lemon and butter. On top of a bed of wild rice. 
Broccoli and salad on the side.

Cody C


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Cody C said:


> We'll... There wasn't much left.
> 
> Flounder stuffed with blue crab and shrimp, bread crumbs, seasoning lemon and butter. On top of a bed of wild rice.
> Broccoli and salad on the side.
> ...


 Mmm sounds so good.:dance:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

ProSkiff said:


> I'm gonna kick Smackdaddy in the balls if I ever see him. Scratch that...I'd rather open hand ***** slap him to the ground. Only because he mentioned a ***** slap in his pm to me on a topic he wasnt even a part of.


The amswer to why everybody HATES him.That and he wont shut his piehole on EVERY thread.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool Hand said:


> The amswer to why everybody HATES him.That and he wont shut his piehole on EVERY thread.


It's funny how he didn't respond to me after sending him an open invitation and a very clear picture of myself to feel free to introduce himself ANYTIME he may see me, whether at boatramp, tourney or such.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

someone is tellin the truth there is like 3 ft of water gone them fish are sittin in deepholes until that tide pushes back in


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

although christmas mornin looks pretty good before that front comes in


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I want to hit east matty in the morning but all my buds are dropping out on me.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

It's amazing how you grown boys are threatening each other over a website. And we wonder why our country is going to hell you boys won't grow up. I says boys because you are acting like you are in jr high, and not grown men.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

RedfishStalker said:


> It's amazing how you grown boys are threatening each other over a website. And we wonder why our country is going to hell you boys won't grow up. I says boys because you are acting like you are in jr high, and not grown men.


That was dumb.Did you not read this thread? this guy is sending people pm's out of the blue and some where he has not even posted on...so who needs to grow up? Needs to mind his business.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

He's just excited..I was once excited too....Merry Christmas or to some Happy Holidays.I wouldn't won't to offend anyone..lmao..ok the last statement is not true..


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Cool Hand said:


> That was dumb.Did you not read this thread? this guy is sending people pm's out of the blue and some where he has not even posted on...so who needs to grow up? Needs to mind his business.


That is my point who cares what he pm's you. He doesn't pay your bills or effect your life. So why even respond? Your just lowering yourself to the level of the other person sending the pm.


----------



## Muster (Dec 16, 2012)

The guide sounds like he's mad about something, angry in general I guess.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I guess our little friend split when he figured out everyone is tired of hearing his ramblings. I wonder why he sends so many of us threatening Pm's? Meanwhile We caught more fish today without the help of a hurricane or Rockport Rattlers stunning.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Found em' laying in a gut this morning...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

found'em layin on a reef


----------



## Muster (Dec 16, 2012)

cory4408 said:


> View attachment 560912
> found'em layin on a reef


Nice catch!


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I heard a rumor today that TPW was gonna limit how many days a week I can fish? Trout population is getting low!


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

cory4408 said:


> I heard a rumor today that TPW was gonna limit how many days a week I can fish? Trout population is getting low!


I heard we couldn't catch fish with a big boy boat? MUST USE kayak and fish close to laun






ch!


----------



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

I used to not have a problem with Smack because he was helpful on my threads when I was asking for help. But here lately he's just turned In to a smart a. What did I ever do to you Smack? 

That's why I don't post anything anymore, everyone on this forum thinks they're a comedian, then once one person makes a smart a comment their little butt buddy chimes in then the thread turns in to a bunch of butt buddies circle jerking when all someone did was post a fishin report or asked how the conditions are.


This forum isn't meant to be a place for people to bash each other, it's so people can learn Info and help other people out.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

X2 I did notice your post disappeared.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Huh


----------



## Muster (Dec 16, 2012)

JonahT said:


> I used to not have a problem with Smack because he was helpful on my threads when I was asking for help. But here lately he's just turned In to a smart a. What did I ever do to you Smack?
> 
> That's why I don't post anything anymore, everyone on this forum thinks they're a comedian, then once one person makes a smart a comment their little butt buddy chimes in then the thread turns in to a bunch of butt buddies circle jerking when all someone did was post a fishin report or asked how the conditions are.
> 
> This forum isn't meant to be a place for people to bash each other, it's so people can learn Info and help other people out.


Just let it go I guess. He seems angry about every thing


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

He's a very angry guide and doesn't know when to shut up.I think he is Rashnuts cousin.

www.ineedvalidationplease.com


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

So slackdaddy bashed you JT and posted you need a college degree to catch fish or your gonna be a drop out pot licker. Bashes homosexuals as well, Pm'd several people with threats of physical violence?He brags because he fishes so much he had to get a divorce? sounds like a real social gem!Oh and I am pretty sure he has sniveled to the moderator and had a few people banded.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

post some flatties guys!


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

I can't believe you guys are still dragging this thread on.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Swampus said:


> post some flatties guys!











Cody C


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

RedfishStalker said:


> I can't believe you guys are still dragging this thread on.


Ditto


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Swampus said:


> post some flatties guys!











Cody C


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have nothing.



Except a rabbit with a waffle on it's head.


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I have nothing.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0e/Oolong_the_Rabbit's_last_performance_(2003).jpg
> 
> Except a rabbit with a waffle on it's head.


That's hilarious Blk Jck...nice!!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

They are still holding over deep mud...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Cody C said:


> View attachment 560980
> 
> 
> Cody C


Soft shell crabs Cody?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

:doowapsta


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

:an5:


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> Soft shell crabs Cody?


They were more of a shelless crab  
They kept my gf entertained between stabbing the big fish! Weren't too bad in those flounder either 

Cody C


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Justin_Time said:


> They are still holding over deep mud...
> View attachment 561022
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a heck of a nice stinger...What bay system ?....I put in 5 hrs this morning for one dink "over deep mud" and shell.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

This was a fun read. Lmao


----------



## Muster (Dec 16, 2012)

Angry kayak guide


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Redfishr said:


> Thats a heck of a nice stinger...What bay system ?....I put in 5 hrs this morning for one dink "over deep mud" and shell.


Upper Galveston Bay. Way north. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

Justin_Time said:


> Upper Galveston Bay. Way north.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shhhh.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Justin_Time said:


> Upper Galveston Bay. Way north.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


under the I-10 bridge


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

State park and sea isle today, few fish but nothing worth photos except for a fat flounder.


----------



## Muster (Dec 16, 2012)

Jack hammered them in Trinity right before dark


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

all this yak about the bay of pigs!


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Justin_Time said:


> Upper Galveston Bay. Way north.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your not suppose to tell people about the secret bay!!!! Lol :headknock


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm going again in the morning to see if I can find some pigs. It should be decent with an outgoing tide all morning and approaching front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

sun burn said:


> Your not suppose to tell people about the secret bay!!!! Lol :headknock


It's no secret! I just show up and they jump in my boat. Happens every year around Christmas. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I will be there tomorrow in the bay of pigs around crazy cut


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Justin_Time said:


> It's no secret! I just show up and they jump in my boat. Happens every year around Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, except I spread stink bait on the front deck!!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Not me I just drive all over west bay and practice casting.....I cant catch sheeet but I'm a great caster.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

Justin_Time said:


> Upper Galveston Bay. Way north.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ahhh,,, the good ol toxic burnet, scott & tabbs bays eh.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I got blown off the water this morning but stuck a few solid fish before that happened. Merry Christmas, everyone!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

